# برنامج صغير وخفيف لحساب إفراد الصاج يحمل على الأوتوكاد



## فتوح (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحببت يا إخوان أن أشارككم بهذا البرنامج اللطيف الذي يحسب إفراد الخامة ويعمل مع الأوتوكاد
أرجو أن ينفع الله به


----------



## فتوح (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله العظيم أن يكون نفعكم بهذا البرنامج


----------



## wael_adel2 (29 يناير 2007)

*برجاء التوضيح*

اولا : شكرا على المجهود
ثانيا برجاء التوضيح كيف يمكن الاضافة على الاتوكاد و كيف يعمل
wael_adel2***********:80: :68:


----------



## فتوح (30 يناير 2007)

*طريقة تحميل Bdev على الأوتوكاد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لتحميل هذا الملف على الأوتوكاد يكون من خلال Tools

واختار Load Application

ثم Load كما في الصورتين 











ثم بعد ذلك تتعامل معه من خلال command وتكتب BDEV فيطلب منك تحديد التخانة فتحددها له ثم تختار تضغط على أحد خطوط الشكل الذي رسمته ثم ما يليه من قوس وتحدد هل القوس خارجي فتكتب O أو داخلى فتكتب I وهكذا حتى نهاية الرسم ويظهر لك طول الإفراد

أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك ويتقبل منا صالح العمل


----------



## احمد وهدان (30 يناير 2007)

أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك ويتقبل منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## mo_hosn (3 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedresas (9 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
رد باقتباس......if u have another info abot alumimunm sheets procees


----------



## ahmedresas (9 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
رد باقتباس


----------



## فتوح (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احمد وهدان,,,,,,,,mo_hosn,,,,,,,,,,ahmedresas

شكراً لكم ردودكم وبارك الله فيكم

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك..فعلا برنامج رائع


----------



## فتوح (2 سبتمبر 2007)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا



شكراً لردك وأسأل المولى أن ينفعك بهذا البرنامج


----------



## فتوح (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> بارك الله فيك..فعلا برنامج رائع



وفيك بارك المولى عز وجل والحمد لله أن أعجبك هذا البرنامج


----------



## فتوح (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا البرنامج يعمل على k-factor قيمته 0.4


----------



## Eng / Ashraf Fayez (5 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم علي مجهوداتكم الموفقه


----------



## ductlator (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedalhassan99 (29 أبريل 2009)

مجهود طيب ربنا يوفقك


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير*

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير:1:


----------



## mughrabe (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعلها في ميزان حساناتك ويجعله علم صالح تؤجر عليه


----------



## انس صلاح (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا على المجهود لكن البرنامج لا يعمل على autocad 2009,وياريت لوفى برنامج بيعمل على افراد صاج الاسطمبات الكبيرة وشكراا


----------



## فتوح (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا إخواني على ردودكم ومشاركاتكم

وأقول للأخ انس صلاح

هو يعمل على 2009 وقد عملت به وحاليا اعمل به على اوتوكاد 2010

ولا توجد مشاكل


----------



## محمدحسكل (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فتوح (12 أغسطس 2009)

محمدحسكل قال:


> شكرا والله يعطيك العافية



الشكر لله اخي محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tigany (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك ويتقبل منك صالح الاعمال*

فتح الله عليك وزادك من علمه​


----------



## محمد المعري (21 سبتمبر 2009)

زاك الله خيرا اختصرت علي عدة اشكالات


----------



## محمد المعري (21 سبتمبر 2009)

آسف جدا للحرف الناقص في المشاركة السابقة 
أردت قول جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم تيجاني

الأخ المهذب محمد المعري

أشكر لكما ردودكما وجزاكما الله خير ا على هذه الدعوات

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## karansh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
‎‏‍ غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور


----------



## فتوح (4 أكتوبر 2009)

karansh قال:


> ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
> ‎‏‍ غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور



والشكر لك موصول 

أخي كرانش


----------



## kareem moh (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك الله


----------



## نور محمد علي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير ولكن الصور غير ظاهرة ارجو منك رفعها على الموقع وشكرا لك


----------



## aalaa_designer (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا كثيراااا


----------



## عمران احمد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## عبد السميع التنين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الله 
جزاك الله خيرا
لى سؤال أخى الكريم أين أجد الإفرادى بعد ما أعلم على القوص وأكتب)(o أو i )
مع العلم أنه فى برنامج الأوتوكاد فى أمر فى الديمنشن أسمه arc length
بيخرج أفرادى أى قوص . وشكرا لك


----------



## فتوح (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك فيكم

وللأخ عبد السميع
نعم يوجد في الاوتوكاد ما ذكرت ولكن للقوس فقط
اما اذا كان لديك رسم لقطاع ما مكون من خطوط واقواس مرسومة عادية وبتخانة معينة للقطاع
مثلا 2 مم
فبهذا الليسب يمكنك من ايجاد الافراد
وستجد الطول موجود بالأسفل فوق سطر الكوماند
جرب وابقى قولي عملت ايه


----------



## عبد السميع التنين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*♥السلام عليكم ورحمة الله♥
جزاك الله خيرا"
وصلتنى الرسالة وأنا كنت قد أخفيت كل أسطر الكومند إلا السطر الأخير وذلك لتوسيع شاشة الأوتوكاد
ولما أظهرت السطر القبل الأخير وجدت هذا الناتج Total developed length is 1080.872361
مشكور أخى الكريم وجعلك نافعا دائما للمسلمين
وأكرر جزاك الله خيرا" ♥
*


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng/Ali (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhsalih (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 يناير 2010)

شـــــــــــكرآ
وأفادك الله يابشمهندس فتوح


----------



## ELGAMAL (3 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود*


----------



## المساعد 1 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (17 فبراير 2010)

اخى الحبيب ياريت توضيح اكثر لكيفية تحميل واستخدام هذا البرنامج على الاوتوكاد. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ولكن بعد الرسم وكتابة البرنامج فى سطر الاوامر وتحديد التخانة ونعمل Pick يظهر طول على كل قطعة ما هو؟


----------



## تميم الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## eng.hani.ha (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng.hani.ha (23 يونيو 2010)

*رائع*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2010)

للتثبيت ...................


----------



## magdy.010 (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## bashar2002 (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور لك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حومصي (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز والمشرف المحترم (فتوح) مشكور على هذا البرنامج ولكن وددت لو ان هذه الملاحطات الخاصة بالبرنامج والتي تناولتموها انت والاخ عبد السميع والاخ وائل كانت وضعت على الصفحة الاولى لكانت الفائدة اعم لانني اضطررت ان افتح جميع الصفحات تقريبا لاتعلرف على البرنامج قبل ان استعجل واسالك عن مهية وكيفية عمل البرنامج افاد الله بكم المسلمين


----------



## د.محبس (27 أغسطس 2010)

كيف يعمل اخي الكريم فقتوح


----------



## فتوح (21 سبتمبر 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> كيف يعمل اخي الكريم فقتوح



مرحبا دكتور محبس
معذرة للـتأخير

لتحميل هذا الملف على الأوتوكاد يكون من خلال Tools

واختار Load Application

واهب الى المكان الذي حزنت الملف فيه


ثم بعد ذلك تتعامل معه من خلال command وتكتب BDEV فيطلب منك تحديد التخانة فتحددها له ثم تختار تضغط على أحد خطوط الشكل الذي رسمته ثم ما يليه من قوس وتحدد هل القوس خارجي فتكتب O أو داخلى فتكتب I وهكذا حتى نهاية الرسم ويظهر لك طول الإفراد

أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك ويتقبل منا صالح العمل
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

وأشكر جميع الإخوان على ردودهم الطيبة ومشاركاتهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## youssef85 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اين البرنامج. احمله ازاى


----------



## فتوح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

youssef85 قال:


> اين البرنامج. احمله ازاى



أخ ياسر
البرنامج في أول مشاركة
تجده في الملفات المرفقة


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو ارفاق شرح مع البرنامج


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أين البرنامج بالضبط؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## فلسطين الخطيب (12 أكتوبر 2010)

هل لديكم برنامج 
winrar 
او
winzip


----------



## فلسطين الخطيب (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة الصورة مو واضحة عندي ثم Load كما في الصورتين

لما نزلت الفايل لم أجد الا wordpad ماذا فعل؟؟؟

أرجوكم أرشدوني


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا
اخى العزيز على مجهودك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن محمد جميل (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابحث عن برنامج او اوامر معينة تساعدني على حساب الكميات على ال autocad بحيث تعطيني تقرير كامل عن الكميات بشكل دقيق (automatic calculation).
وشكرا


----------



## ايمن محمد جميل (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**
**ابحث عن برنامج او اوامر* *معينة تساعدني على حساب الكميات على ال** autocad **بحيث تعطيني تقرير كامل عن الكميات* *بشكل دقيق** (automatic calculation).
**وشكرا*


----------



## ايمن محمد جميل (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابحث عن برنامج يساعدني في عمليات القص (cutting optomization ) 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الحطاب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hosam688 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## فتوح (24 نوفمبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا اخواني

وللأخ أيمن محمد جميل
يوجد برنامج 
Nesting


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا يابشمهندس

أنا حملتة على الاتوكاد بس مش عارف اطبقه

ممكن بعد اذنك تعملنا مثال على الاتوكاد وتشرحهولنا


معلش هنتعبك شوية بس ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك ويوسع علمك

شكرا


اخوك محمد


----------



## فتوح (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخي محمد
أدخل وانت في الاوتوكاد على قائمة 
Tools

ثم بعد ذلك

load Applications

ثم

تختار الملف بتاعنا
BDEV

وتكتب في سطر 
command
تكتب 

BDEV

وتدخل التخانة
وتتشتغل
على القطاع بتاعك
رسمتك
سواء داخلى او خارجي يعني واحدة منهم

وعند الأقواس لو داخلى تكتب حرف 
i
ولو خارجي تكتب حرف 

O


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم
*


----------



## frindly heart (3 ديسمبر 2010)

فتوح قال:


> مرحبا اخي محمد
> أدخل وانت في الاوتوكاد على قائمة
> Tools
> 
> ...



:82:

we need example can you do it ??


----------



## مهدي حسن علي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير 

مطلوب كيفيه تشغيل البرنامج
*


----------



## وحيد الخلية (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التجريب


----------



## علي الزهار (8 يناير 2011)

انا مش شايف البرنامج


----------



## safa aldin (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الرزاق خطيب2 (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور يأخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايهابحنين (25 فبراير 2011)

كيفيه تحميل الملف


----------



## fmharfoush (6 مارس 2011)

شكراً أتمنى أن يوجد برنامج لتوزيع القطع على الصاج من أجل التوفير


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## altaibe (26 مارس 2011)

هو فين البرنامج


----------



## أبو مدنى (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخى


----------



## أعدلى (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## فتوح (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله مثله

ومن يسأل أين البرنامج فهو في المرفقات في أول مشاركة
ومن يسأل عن طريقة التعامل معه مشروح في المشاركة الرابعة وفي اكثر من مشاركة بعد ذلك


----------



## amksah (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## abqarino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanxxx xxx xxx xxx x xxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أسامة عبدالراضى (30 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## طه طه طه (14 يوليو 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررر


----------



## طه طه طه (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان بوعلي (12 فبراير 2013)

تم تجريبة شكرا لك ياعزيزي


----------



## طه طه طه (16 فبراير 2013)

أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك


----------



## meme902 (19 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رائع ولكن هل يمكن الحصول علي مزيد من هذه الملفات


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## وندو (10 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وندو (10 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يا فندم


----------



## yousefegyp (17 يونيو 2013)

thanks for you


----------



## fahamycom (21 يونيو 2013)

soooooooooooooooothanks


----------



## د.عماد (24 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## مضر عدنان (24 يونيو 2013)

مافتهمت يعني شنو يسوي؟؟


----------



## فتوح (25 يونيو 2013)

مضر عدنان قال:


> مافتهمت يعني شنو يسوي؟؟



هذا برنامج او ليسب 
تستطيع من خلاله حساب افراد الصاج


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## mohammad.noor (16 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي بس لو سمحت شو يعني افراد الصاج


----------



## mahmoud abdo (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alidahap (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم كيف أعمل إفراد لشلكل كون مسلوب هذا الشكل الثري دي لها


----------



## سليمان رمضان (10 أكتوبر 2014)

كيف يتم حساب الازاحة في تصميم المسننات


----------



## سليمان رمضان (10 أكتوبر 2014)

القوانين الحسابية لنفراد المخروط


----------



## سليمان رمضان (10 أكتوبر 2014)

كيف يتم حساب الازاحة في تصميم المسننات


----------



## سليمان رمضان (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو من الله ان يوفقك


----------



## walidkamis (27 نوفمبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## فتوح (9 يوليو 2015)

أشكركم جميعا
وأتمنى ان تكونوا استفدتم


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​+++
​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا وتم تحميل البرنامج


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 أكتوبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## كلمة رجل (18 ديسمبر 2016)

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## فتوح (19 ديسمبر 2019)

الحمد لله
وشكرا لكم


----------

